# Η Ε.Ε. των «27» μιλά αγγλικά



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Με αυτόν τον κάπως δραματικό τίτλο δημοσιεύει η Ημερησία ρεπορτάζ με διαπιστώσεις για το ρόλο της αγγλικής γλώσσας στη διευρυνόμενη Ε.Ε.

ΤΗΣ ΜΕΛΙΝΑΣ ΧΑΡΙΤΑΤΟΥ

Η Ευρώπη των 27 κρατών-μελών και των 23 αναγνωρισμένων επίσημων γλωσσών... επιλέγει να μιλήσει την εξής μία: τα αγγλικά. Παρά την εκτόξευση του αριθμού των γλωσσών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης από μόλις 4 το 1958 σε 23 το 2007, οι τελευταίες μετρήσεις που έγιναν σχετικά με την επιλογή γλώσσας για την επικοινωνία μεταξύ των εταίρων και Βρυξελλών, αλλά και τις προτιμήσεις των νέων Ευρωπαίων που αποφασίζουν να μάθουν μια τουλάχιστον ξένη γλώσσα, οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι η ΕΕ είναι κατά βάση «αγγλόφωνη»... και κάθε άλλο παρά «πολύγλωσση».

Σύμφωνα με έρευνα που δημοσίευσε η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, παρά τον εξαπλασιασμό των επίσημων γλωσσών της ΕΕ τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια και ενώ όλα τα επίσημα έγγραφα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να δημοσιεύονται και στις 23 γλώσσες -γεγονός που οδήγησε το μεταφραστικό τμήμα των Βρυξελλών να αποκτήσει πρωτοφανείς διαστάσεις- δεν φαίνεται να ενισχύθηκε η «πολυγλωσσία».

Αντιθέτως, τα στοιχεία αποκαλύπτουν ότι κάθε εδαφική διεύρυνση της ΕΕ -την οποία συνόδευε και η αναγνώριση νέων γλωσσών- μεταφραζόταν σε περαιτέρω διάδοση της αγγλικής γλώσσας εις βάρος των υπολοίπων.

*Παραγκωνισμός*
Χαρακτηριστικό της «γλωσσικής κρίσης» που διανύει η ΕΕ αποτελεί ο παραγκωνισμός που γνωρίζουν τα γαλλικά και τα γερμανικά, παραδοσιακοί ανταγωνιστές των αγγλικών στους κόλπους της ΕΕ, καθώς πρόκειται για τις άλλες δύο «γλώσσες εργασίας», αυτές δηλαδή που χρησιμοποιούνται επισήμως από τους αξιωματούχους της Κομισιόν και του Ευρωπαϊκού Συμβουλίου. Σύμφωνα με την τελευταία έρευνα, το ποσοστό των εγγράφων που κατατίθενται στην ΕΕ στα γαλλικά και στα γερμανικά μειώθηκε από 38% και 5% αντίστοιχα το 1996 σε 12,3% και 2,4% το 2007, ενώ αυτά που υποβάλλονται στην αγγλική γλώσσα άγγιξαν το 73,5% επί του συνόλου το περασμένο έτος, από 45,7% την περασμένη δεκαετία!

Όπως επεσήμανε στη γαλλική εφημερίδα Le Monde ο γενικός διευθυντής της Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, Καρλ Γιόχαν Λόνροθ, η επέλαση της Αγγλικής στην ΕΕ και η καθολική της επικράτηση επί όλων των υπολοίπων οφείλεται κυρίως σε δύο παράγοντες: Πρώτον, οι δύο διευρύνσεις, του 1995 (Αυστρία, Φινλανδία και Σουηδία) και του 2004 (Κύπρος, Μάλτα και οκτώ πρώην κομμουνιστικές χώρες) είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα τη μαζική άφιξη στους κόλπους της ΕΕ εκπροσώπων των νέων μελών που είτε είχαν πτυχία από βρετανικά και αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια είτε δεν γνώριζαν άλλη ξένη γλώσσα πέραν των Αγγλικών.

Δεύτερον και κυριότερο, σύμφωνα πάντα με τον Λόνροθ, η υψηλή δημοτικότητα των αγγλικών συνδέεται άμεσα με την παγκοσμιοποίηση, η οποία επέβαλε στην Ευρώπη από την δεκαετία του 70 τη γλώσσα της ισχυρότερης οικονομίας. «Εξάλλου», επισημαίνει ο Ευρωπαίος αξιωματούχος, «δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι η πρώτη επιλογή στην εκμάθηση ξένης γλώσσας του 80% των νέων Ευρωπαίων είναι τα Αγγλικά».

*Χαρτοφυλάκιο πολυγλωσσίας*
Πάντως, σε μια προσπάθεια να προωθήσει την εκμάθηση και άλλων γλωσσών, η ΕΕ δημιούργησε τον Ιανουάριο του 2007 ειδικό χαρτοφυλάκιο πολυγλωσσίας σκοπός του οποίου είναι, μεταξύ άλλων, η ενθάρρυνση των κρατών μελών για την υιοθέτηση εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων ώστε τα παιδιά να μαθαίνουν τουλάχιστον δύο γλώσσες σε μικρή ηλικία.

Παρόμοιους στόχους είχε και μια ομάδα εργασίας που συστάθηκε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή και της οποίας πρόεδρος ορίστηκε ο συγγραφέας Αμίν Μααλούφ. Αναφερόμενος στην ανάγκη ανάπτυξης και σύσφιγξης διμερών σχέσεων μεταξύ των 27, ο Μααλούφ πρότεινε την εκμάθηση δύο γλωσσών εκ των οποίων η πρώτη θα χρησιμοποιείται για τη «διεθνή επικοινωνία» (αγγλικά, γαλλικά ή γερμανικά) και η δεύτερη θα είναι μια «προσωπική θετή γλώσσα» (οποιαδήποτε από τις υπόλοιπες 20).

*Παράδεισος των μεταφραστών οι Βρυξέλλες*
Ο πολλαπλασιασμός των επίσημων αναγνωρισμένων γλωσσών στους κόλπους της Ε.Ε. εκτόξευσε τον αριθμό των μεταφραστών από 25 το 1958, όταν οι γλώσσες ήταν μόλις 4, σε 2.500 το 2007, οι οποίοι καλούνται να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες μετάφρασης 23 γλωσσών. Χαρακτηριστικό των πρωτοφανών διαστάσεων που έχει λάβει το μεταφραστικό τμήμα είναι το γεγονός ότι το 1958 υπήρχε ανάγκη μετάφρασης 17.000 σελίδων ενώ σήμερα ο αριθμός αυτός αγγίζει το 1.700.000. Εξίσου σημαντική είναι και η αύξηση του κόστους της μετάφρασης καθώς το 2007 μόνο η Ε.Ε. πλήρωσε 1,1 δισ. ευρώ για τις εν λόγω υπηρεσίες, ένα ποσό που αναλογεί σε 2,5 ευρώ για τον κάθε Ευρωπαίο πολίτη.

[...]


http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=12337&subid=2&tag=9464&pubid=2285134#


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αναφερόμενος στην ανάγκη ανάπτυξης και σύσφιγξης διμερών σχέσεων μεταξύ των 27, ο Μααλούφ πρότεινε την εκμάθηση δύο γλωσσών εκ των οποίων η πρώτη θα χρησιμοποιείται για τη «διεθνή επικοινωνία» (αγγλικά, γαλλικά ή γερμανικά) και η δεύτερη θα είναι μια «προσωπική θετή γλώσσα» (οποιαδήποτε από τις υπόλοιπες 20).



Μ' αρέσει πάρα πολύ που προτείνονται τα γαλλικά και τα γερμανικά μεταξύ των γλωσσών για διεθνή επικοινωνία, όταν τα Αγγλικά είναι καθιερωμένα για τον ίδιο σκοπό, εδώ και δεκαετίες. 

Πάντως, αν ο Μααλούφ είχε δει Χαρδαβέλλα το περασμένο Σάββατο, θα ήξερε ότι σε αυτές τις γλώσσες πρέπει να προστεθούν και τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά, αφού βοηθάνε ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις δυσλεξίας...


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Πάντως, αν ο Μααλούφ είχε δει Χαρδαβέλλα το περασμένο Σάββατο, θα ήξερε ότι σε αυτές τις γλώσσες πρέπει να προστεθούν και τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά, αφού βοηθάνε ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις δυσλεξίας...


Ειδοποιήθηκα καθυστερημένα και παρακολούθησα μόνο το τελευταίο ημίωρο (με τα καθυστερημένα :) ). Υπήρχε καθόλου σοβαρός (ή έστω «σοβαρός») αντίλογος σε αυτή τη μάζωξη που το Alter ονομάζει _Οι πύλες της ανεξήγητης βλακείας_ ή κάτι τέτοιο; Επαναλαμβάνονται κάποια ώρα οι εκπομπές; Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να τη βρούμε, να την κατεβάσουμε, για να έχουμε κάποιο αποκούμπι για τις δύσκολες ώρες;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ειδοποιήθηκα καθυστερημένα και παρακολούθησα μόνο το τελευταίο ημίωρο (με τα καθυστερημένα :) ). Υπήρχε καθόλου σοβαρός (ή έστω «σοβαρός») αντίλογος σε αυτή τη μάζωξη που το Alter ονομάζει _Οι πύλες της ανεξήγητης βλακείας_ ή κάτι τέτοιο; Επαναλαμβάνονται κάποια ώρα οι εκπομπές; Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να τη βρούμε, να την κατεβάσουμε, για να έχουμε κάποιο αποκούμπι για τις δύσκολες ώρες;



Μμμμ...

Από το ΛΝΕΓ:

*επιστήμη*: 1. το σύνολο συστηματικών και επαληθεύσιμων γνώσεων, καθώς και η έρευνα αυστηρώς καθορισμένων πεδίων του επιστητού με συγκεκριμένες και ορθολογικές μεθόδους.

Αυτό σημαίνει ένα εκ των δύο (και ο μέσος τρώει σουτ):

1. ο Χαρδαβέλλας έχει δίκιο.
2. ο Χαρδαβέλλας έχει άδικο.

Πώς θα διαπιστώσουμε ποιο από τα δύο ισχύει; (επιστημονικά πάντα)


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Ο Χαρδαβέλλας, αν κάνει νούμερα με τα νούμερα, έχει πάντα δίκιο. Για τα θέματα που παρουσιάζει υπάρχει για το καθένα χωριστά η επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία. Όταν λέμε «επιστημονική», εννοούμε βασισμένη σε κάποιους κανόνες για την επαλήθευση θεωριών και θεωρημάτων. Αυτών που μας έστειλαν στο διάστημα, γιατρεύουν κάποιες αρρώστιες, φτιάχνουν υπολογιστές ή μας επιτρέπουν να μιλάμε με την Αυστραλία. Όχι των άλλων που λένε, ας πούμε, ότι με την απαγγελία του Όμηρου θεραπεύεται η καρδιά γιατί μπερδεύουν λίγο τα μήλα με τα γεώμηλα και την Κίνα με τα ροδάκινα. (Σου έχω μιλήσει για τις αφροδισιακές ιδιότητες της ανάγνωσης των σονέτων του Σέξπυρ ;) )


----------



## curry (Jun 23, 2008)

Πάντως, μην μου αγχώνεστε: ο Χαρδαβέλλας έκανε 8,9 το Σάββατο, κι αν υπολογίσουμε το γεγονός ότι είχε μπάλα και ήταν και Σαββατόβραδο, λίγος κόσμος θα έκαψε τα εγκεφαλικά του κύτταρα! Προσωπικά, άντεξα περίπου 1-2 λεπτά!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο Χαρδαβέλλας, αν κάνει νούμερα με τα νούμερα, έχει πάντα δίκιο. Για τα θέματα που παρουσιάζει υπάρχει για το καθένα χωριστά η επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία. Όταν λέμε «επιστημονική», εννοούμε βασισμένη σε κάποιους κανόνες για την επαλήθευση θεωριών και θεωρημάτων. Αυτών που μας έστειλαν στο διάστημα, γιατρεύουν κάποιες αρρώστιες, φτιάχνουν υπολογιστές ή μας επιτρέπουν να μιλάμε με την Αυστραλία. Όχι των άλλων που λένε, ας πούμε, ότι με την απαγγελία του Όμηρου θεραπεύεται η καρδιά γιατί μπερδεύουν λίγο τα μήλα με τα γεώμηλα και την Κίνα με τα ροδάκινα. (Σου έχω μιλήσει για τις αφροδισιακές ιδιότητες της ανάγνωσης των σονέτων του Σέξπυρ ;) )



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι η γνώση μας για τα πράγματα έχει φτάσει στο τέλος της. Το αντίθετο, είναι ακόμα βρέφος. Και μπορεί πολλά απ' αυτά που ακούγονται εκεί μέσα, να μην στέκουν, αλλά είναι και πολλά που έχουν βάση και αξίζουν (και χρήζουν) περαιτέρω διερεύνησης.

Αυτά που έλεγε π.χ. κάποιος για τη δόνηση, τη μουσική, τον ήχο και τις λέξεις. Ανάλογες ιδέες και σύμβολα υπάρχουν και στα Εβραϊκά, τα Σανσκριτικά και τα Αρχαία Αιγυπτιακά. 

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε πολλά ακόμα να μάθουμε και γι΄αυτό έλεγα, ας κρατήσουμε το μυαλό μας ανοιχτό κι ας ερευνήσουμε...


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Στα σοβαρά, πάντως, και προχείρως, βεβαίως, ο όποιος σοβαρός Χαρδαβέλλας θα είχε πρόβλημα να στήσει σωστά μια τέτοια εκπομπή, έτσι που να τηρηθούν οι ισορροπίες, που να μπορεί η μια πτέρυγα να ξετυλίξει σωστά το παραμύθι της και να μπορεί και η άλλη πτέρυγα να αναπτύξει ήρεμα τα επιχειρήματά της. Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, σοβαροί άνθρωποι που προσκαλούνται, αρνούνται να πάνε γιατί θεωρούν ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα περιθώριο ψύχραιμης αντιπαράθεσης επιχειρημάτων με την αντίθετη πτέρυγα. Και, συγγνώμη αν χρωματίζω κάπως τα πράγματα κάνοντας διάκριση ανάμεσα σε σοβαρούς και παραμυθολόγους, αλλά, σήμερα πια, η επιστήμη ερευνά αρκετά τις νέες ιδέες προτού τις απορρίψει. Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε καταθέσεις απόψεων που κάνουν μπαμ, σε οποιονδήποτε με ελάχιστη λογική, ότι δεν στέκουν και ότι ακόμα και ο Χαρδαβέλλας θα μπορούσε να τις καταρρίψει με δύο επιχειρήματα, δεν χρειάζονται καν ειδικοί.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2008)

Μπορεί η ΕΕ (και σχεδόν ο κόσμος ούλος) να μιλά αγγλικά, αλλά μετά κάναν αιώνα (ή δυο ή τρεις) τα αγγλικά θα είναι οικογένεια γλωσσών κι όχι γλώσσα σκέτη - περιλαμβάνοντας λ.χ. αμερικανικά, βρετανικά, αυστραλέζικα, κλπ (όπως είναι σήμερα διαφορετικές γλώσσες τα ρωσικά από τα λευκορωσικά - αλλά κι όπως άλλωστε προέκυψαν οι σύγχρονες γλώσσες από, λιγότερες στον αριθμό, κοινές ρίζες).


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2008)

Την εκπομπή του Χαρδαβέλα που λέτε, τη βρήκα κάπου και την κατέβασα αλλά επειδή φτιάχνω βαλίτσες δεν έχω καιρό να τη δω και να τη σχολιάσω. Πάντως, απ' όσους είδα να συμμετέχουν, μάλλον ήταν τερατολογίες χωρίς αντίλογο. (Παρεμπιπτόντως: πριν από κανα εξάμηνο, ο Χ. είχε εκπομπή για τα Ελευσίνια, και με είχε καλέσει -η κυρία Τ. συγκεκριμένα- να πω κι εγώ για το ΚογξΟμΠαξ, επειδή κάτι έχω γράψει, αλλά αρνήθηκα ευγενικά και θαρρώ καλά έκανα).


----------



## Elena (Jun 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> .... και ενώ όλα τα επίσημα έγγραφα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να δημοσιεύονται και στις 23 γλώσσες -γεγονός που οδήγησε το μεταφραστικό τμήμα των Βρυξελλών να αποκτήσει πρωτοφανείς διαστάσεις- δεν φαίνεται να ενισχύθηκε η «πολυγλωσσία».



Κολοκυθανθοί. Ποια επίσημα έγγραφα; Δεν είναι επίσημα έγγραφα... η τεκμηρίωση για το 7ο Πρόγραμμα Πλαίσιο;

Επειδή συμμετέχω σε δύο (που εγκρίθηκαν σε τούτο εδώ και ξεκινάνε το 2009), να πω ότι δεν είδα λέξη ελληνικών στα «επίσημα έγγραφα». Όσο για τις προτάσεις (όταν έγινε η υποβολή στην EPSS -μήνες πριν, αλλά λιγότερους από 12), έγινε -υποχρεωτικά- στα αγγλικά και (φυσικά) στην αγγλική... EPSS (δεν έχει κι άλλη!) :)


http://cordis.europa.eu/fp7/dc/index.cfm?fuseaction=UserSite.FP7SubmitProposalPage

https://www.epss-fp7.org/epss/epss_faq.jsp (Δεν μπορώ να δώσω κωδικούς πρόσβασης, αλλά αγγλικά όλα -και φυσικά οι δεκάδες σελίδες οδηγίων. :)


https://www.epss-fp7.org/epss/


----------

